# Vintage Mother Lode -- Steve Banks collection



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Some very cool bikes to drool over: 
http://stevebankscollection.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That will never sell.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He ain't getting any younger. Doubt his heirs will ask for that kind of money.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Hah, just read that in BQ and was wondering what the usual suspects on VRC would say...

-Schmitty-


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Where's the price list?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Where's the price list?


The number has as many characters as your question


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the price for it to never sell?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

A number only your accountant and the IRS would love.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

The VRC illuminutties are closing in on that guy's house as we speak....


-Schmitty


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

So, in plain English, what's the price tag?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So, not selling individually?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nah. One big giant bundle. We've talked about it every few years here. Should come up in a search within this forum.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

10K is nothing; I'm surprised the collection hasn't sold by now.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

TraumaARNP said:


> 10K is nothing; I'm surprised the collection hasn't sold by now.


My guess would be you're missing at least one zero.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're off a decimal point.

I'm not trying to be an ass. I can't remember the exact number. I just remember it being way out in left field and at least 3 times what it was when I asked them about it 3 years ago (which was already an exorbitant number).


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

100k, no kidding? If so, the first flight collection should be worth a bajillion. At least.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

if you have to ask..


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

It's funny that someone would go through the trouble of making that site- which is pretty nice- and yet fail to understand that he would get way better results by breaking up the collection which isn't cohesive anyways

Cimmaron- Couple hundred?
Fisher geo bike- another couple hundred (maybe)
Magazine collection. who's knows, but you could buy half those a few years ago from CK.
The funky Al bike with the 'horizontal' drops that change your geo whenever you re-tension the chain(engineer special).. ah there it is.. at least $90,000.

-Schmitty-


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Maybe the number is governed by his medical bill rather than a keen sense of the market.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> It's funny that someone would go through the trouble of making that site- which is pretty nice- and yet fail to understand that he would get way better results by breaking up the collection which isn't cohesive anyways
> 
> -Schmitty-


as much as its about the money, its not all about the money


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

One thing I have learned from this site: Ebay with no reserve is a sure fire way of determining value. 

I say let em ride...................................................:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Nah. One big giant bundle. We've talked about it every few years here. Should come up in a search within this forum.


Has that collection come up here before? It was fairly quiet up until a few months ago I thought... Maybe I missed it here.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> One thing I have learned from this site: Ebay with no reserve is a sure fire way of determining value.
> 
> I say let em ride...................................................:thumbsup:


That's my Ebay marketing strategy. If you want to sell it put it up for .99 and see what happens. I looked at that collection a while ago. Maybe my wife would like one. there doesn't seem to be many mens sizes available.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> as much as its about the money, its not all about the money


Wow!

someone gets it.......

outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Doubt his heirs will ask for that kind of money.


That assumption would be false.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> 100k, no kidding?


100k is a "special" price for "some" people.

For some people, it's about who's buying.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> That assumption would be false.


I'd wager you that collection does not stay intact (as is) for another generation by his immediate heirs. :thumbsup: It will be parted out, sold in whole or donated. :devil:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Lovely bikes though, whatever silly and/or appropriate price may be on them.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> 100k is a "special" price for "some" people.


Oh, it's the "bite me" price. I get it now. They should just ask for a resume and family history before even showing the bikes.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> They should just ask for a resume and family history before even showing the bikes.


no need, You can generally tell from just a couple quick exchanges.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

It appears that _crconsulting_ is the only one to have his eye on the ball; my take, there will be someone with the necessary funds to acquire the collection. Just reading some of the commentaries, I would wager that if the asking price was $10,000.00 for the entire collection, many would still find fault with that figure, and/or the bikes themselves. Too many who _think_ they know it all, if you ask me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

10K would be a bargain.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I'd wager you that collection does not stay intact (as is) for another generation by his immediate heirs. :thumbsup: It will be parted out, sold in whole or donated. :devil:


Ohhhhhh I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVEEEE wagers!!!!

How much would you wager?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> I would wager that if the asking price was $10,000.00 for the entire collection, many would still find fault with that figure, and/or the bikes themselves.


OOOH OOOH! Sell it to me! I'll take it!:rockon: I wouldn't find fault with that figure or the bikes themselves!

Where are you getting this 10k figure? Are you one of those in the know? If you are the seller, let me know. I'm actually 10 minutes away by car and we can make a deal. I always wanted a Breezer! yay!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> That assumption would be false.


so they'll keep them forever?

I think the reason he mentioned on the video for keeping them together was something to the effect of if he split them up he just becomes a lowly used bike salesman, rather than someone selling a nice collection. Ok.

Doing the math leads to ridiculous prices roughly 3X high market value.

Oh, and if the asking price was $10K they would have been sold long ago.

Where's the video?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Ohhhhhh I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVEEEE wagers!!!!
> 
> How much would you wager?


I'm still waiting for you on the 22lb MB-1/Potts wager.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'm still waiting for you on the 22lb MB-1/Potts wager.


LOL! you mean the 20lb "typo" to 22lb one?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'm still waiting for you on the 22lb MB-1/Potts wager.


Haha, bike wager is good. We could have gone down a different path with wager details.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> LOL! you mean the 20lb "typo" to 22lb one?


The 20lbs was not a typo as I was just going off recollection and stated as much. The 22lb weight was the weight in the wager in case you forgot. 

Still waiting for you to show up with your scale and that sea foam green machine. I always liked that bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

TraumaARNP said:


> Just reading some of the commentaries, I would wager that if the asking price was $10,000.00 for the entire collection, many would still find fault with that figure, and/or the bikes themselves. Too many who _think_ they know it all, if you ask me.


so basically what you're saying is, you have no idea what you're talking about

there's a shocker

NEXT!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

hollister said:


> so basically what you're saying is, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> there's a shocker
> 
> NEXT!


Apparently you've been curb stomped one time too many...gotta' love a bandwagon poster.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The 20lbs was not a typo as I was just going off recollection and stated as much. The 22lb weight was the weight in the wager in case you forgot.


Hahaha!!! Your recollection has failed you on multiple accounts.........

You mean the wager you made with yourself?

You'll need to re-read the thread CAREFULLY. (Especially after your recollection "lost 2 pounds" )

I'll even highlight the "wager" for you just in case your selective memory fails you.










probably why rumpfys so nervous below V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V V

try to snow another snowman  

Anyways, this is about Steve's bikes not fuzzy memory

look how they play nice on Retro bike : )
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=143041


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so they'll keep them forever?


no I don't believe so....

I think the right buyer with the right combination will come along at some point.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Doing the math leads to ridiculous prices roughly 3X high market value.


yeah your right, but that would be at the "bite me" price as VW bob coined.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Oh, and if the asking price was $10K they would have been sold long ago.


hahaha!! it wouldn't of lasted 3 minutes.



Fillet-brazed said:


> so they'll keep them forever?
> 
> I think the reason he mentioned on the video for keeping them together was something to the effect of if he split them up he just becomes a lowly used bike salesman, rather than someone selling a nice collection. Ok.


I think it's deeper than that. When one gets to the point where he is in his life, Things tend to take on a different meaning. Talking to him, it's more about what the bikes represent in his life "as a whole". I'm not here to agree or disagree with that vision. It's just what it is. One mans vision.......



Fillet-brazed said:


> Where's the video?


I thought it's on you tube no?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark Slade?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> The VRC illuminutties are closing in on that guy's house as we speak....
> 
> -Schmitty


Naw, that's old news.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> look how they play nice on Retro bike : )
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=143041


Fine, in the spirit of Retrobike I'll play nice with you and leave it at that. 

But seriously, bring your Potts down since you don't believe the weight. You get a free Potts if you're right!! How could you pass that up!? Come on down!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Oh, and if the asking price was $10K they would have been sold long ago.


At that price you keep the Cunningham and give the rest to homeless dudes peeople who need transportation.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> At that price you keep the Cunningham and give the rest to homeless dudes who need transportation.


I hope I'm the homeless dude that gets to keep the Breezer.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I hope I'm the homeless dude that gets to keep the Breezer.


OK, I changed the other post so you don't have to go through gender reassignment to qualify.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can I still get the Breezer?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Can I still get the Breezer?


Your feet wouldn't touch the pedals 

I guess you could always ride it down hill  

lost of hills in SF


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> Your feet wouldn't touch the pedals
> 
> I guess you could always ride it down hill
> 
> lost of hills in SF


I had a bike like that when I was little. Garage sale find. My feet fit great on the downtube and I did push it uphill. So funny. I forgot about that.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

How collectible is the schwinn cimarron?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

bing! said:


> How collectible is the schwinn cimarron?


Nearly as collectible as a Cadillac Cimarron.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Cool to see the Salvagione/Swift in there. Paolo's an old friend of mine from WAY back. I knew him long before he built bikes, and we lost touch for many years until FB reunited us. I'd not known he built bikes until somewhat recently. Whodathunkit?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You know him, Jack?! I saw one of his bikes. It was outstanding!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Linoleum said:


> Nearly as collectible as a Cadillac Cimarron.


Well, I did a search, and the Cadillac is one of the worst cars of all time. I guess its not. I was just looking at a 1988, but I guess I'll pass.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You know him, Jack?! I saw one of his bikes. It was outstanding!


Yep, we were roommates in the late 80's. Back then vintage Vespa's were his passion. Cool guy, very smart, good at whatever he puts his mind to do.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> Nearly as collectible as a Cadillac Cimarron.


Well played. :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Funny to read this now and think about how it all played out.

1989 Charlie Cunningham Racer #33C - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Did anyone grab pics of the Steve Banks collection before the site got taken down?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, not I or TPC.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

So many resources like that. You rely on them and one day, poof.


----------

